# Steam vs. EuGH-Urteil



## Amerilion (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade auf Spiegel diesen Artikel gefunden:

EuGH zu Oracle vs. UsedSoft: Gebrauchte Software darf verkauft werden - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte ein deutsches Gericht die Steam-Praxis Kontoanbindung/Verhinderung von Weiterverkauf für Legal erklärt. Aber wenn ich mir dies Urteil des EuGH ansehe müsste es doch auch für Steam gelten. 

Hat jemand weitere Informationen? 
Darf ich hoffen das Steam bald die Möglichkeit zum Weiterverkauf bieten muss?


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2012)

Interesanntes Urteil.



Amerilion schrieb:


> ...  wenn ich mir dies Urteil des EuGH ansehe müsste es doch auch für Steam gelten.


Trifft das auf die Steam Dienstleistungen zu? Die einzelnen Spielelizenzen werden dort als "Abonnement" bezeichnet.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Trifft das auf die Steam Dienstleistungen zu? Die einzelnen Spielelizenzen werden dort als "Abonnement" bezeichnet.


Gute Frage, denn bei der Begründung bin ich über folgenden Passus gestolpert:

_Sehe der mit dem Verkauf geschlossene Lizenzvertrag ein dauerhaftes Nutzungsrecht vor, sei dies nicht an den Erstkäufer gebunden [...]_ 

Jetzt wäre schon interessant zu wissen, ob der o.g. Text bei Steam greift. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob dieses Urteil wirklich 1:1 auf Steam 'umgemünzt' werden kann, denn der technische Grundsatz ist mMn ein anderer.


----------



## Amerilion (3. Juli 2012)

Im Gamestar-Forum wird schon etwas länger über die Sachlage diskutiert; dort geht es auch um die Frage in wie fern das EU-Recht überhaupt auf Valve/Steam anwendbar ist; dort ist aber noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen zu schaun wo den Oracle sein Hauptsitz hat 

Ich finds spannend, habe mir einige Artikel die man im Netz findet durchgelesen; in einem war auch die Rede das diese Entscheidung wohl auch eBooks und MP³ betreffen müsste...

Wird sicher spannend die nächste Zeit; vllt tut sich ja was


----------



## th_h_hexley (3. Juli 2012)

> Darf ich hoffen das Steam bald die Möglichkeit zum Weiterverkauf bieten muss?



Bestenfalls könnte es bedeuten, dass Steam den Verkauf von Accounts nicht verbieten kann. Aus dem Urteil eine Pflicht von Steam eine Möglichkeit für den Weiterverkauf zu implementieren, herauszulesen, geht sicher zu weit.


----------



## NackteElfe (3. Juli 2012)

Steam wird natürlich versuchen sich irgendwie aus der Affäre zu ziehen um auf Teufel komm raus den Gebrauchthandel zu unterbinden. 

Aaaaaber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass die über kurz oder lang einknicken müssen. Spätestens wenn ein Gamer mit Rechtsschutzversicherung sich das Recht einklagen wird. 

Theoretisch gesehen könnte man sogar sehr einfach die Spiele weiterverkaufen. Die Spiel-Lizenzen sind ja alle mit eindeutigen Key versehen. Wenn man das Spiel verkaufen möchte löscht man das Spiel in Steam. Steam würde dann sehr oft darauf hinweisen, dass man das Spiel nicht mehr spielen kann, die Savegames weg sind und so weiter... In der Datenbank von Steam wird der Key dann als "Nicht aktiv" markiert. 
Der Verkäufer übergibt den Key an den Käufer. Der geht in Steam und aktiviert mit dem Key das Spiel. Fertig ist die Gartenlaube. 

Technisch gesehen ist das ganze ein Witz. Auch wenn Steam, wie gesagt, alles tun wird um das zu verhindern. 

Bis dieses Recht dann eingeklagt wird (und dann wird Steam die eine viel umständlichere Methode einbauen. (z.B.: 80,-€ Gebühr für den Transfer eines Keys in den anderen Account, nach Antrag in dreifacher Durchschrift per Briefpost in die Caiman Islands, dazu eine beglaubigte Kopie der Geburtsurkunden von Käufer und Verkäufer, Leumundszeugnis, Führerscheinnachweis (außer in Schaltjahren, dann muss der Schwippschager in Sütterlinschrift den Antrag ausfüllen und in einem rosa Briefumschlag und mit einem Glas saurer Gurken per Postreiter nach Sibirieren bringen lassen.)))


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2012)

Amerilion schrieb:


> Im Gamestar-Forum wird schon etwas länger über die Sachlage diskutiert; dort geht es auch um die Frage in wie fern das EU-Recht überhaupt auf Valve/Steam anwendbar ist; dort ist aber noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen zu schaun wo den Oracle sein Hauptsitz hat [...]


Darum ist das ja auch GameStar ...  

Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn nur das Recht gilt, wo man seinen Firmensitz hat.


----------



## Amerilion (3. Juli 2012)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Bestenfalls könnte es bedeuten, dass Steam den Verkauf von Accounts nicht verbieten kann. Aus dem Urteil eine Pflicht von Steam eine Möglichkeit für den Weiterverkauf zu implementieren, herauszulesen, geht sicher zu weit.


 

Wieso denn das? Ich lese das da ganz klar raus; sicher kann ein findiger Anwalt das ganze drehen das der Gerichtsmarathon weitergeht aber dennoch; Ich kaufe eine Liezens für ein Spiel; technische Trennung von Account und Spiel ist relativ simpel gemacht... Aber abwarten.

Hier das Urteil im Original, vllt. hat ja jemand Lust/Zeit sich das anzusehen


----------



## NackteElfe (3. Juli 2012)

Amerilion schrieb:


> Hier das Urteil im Original, vllt. hat ja jemand Lust/Zeit sich das anzusehen


Ich sehe schwarz für Steam.
Der relevante Urteilstext steht ganz am Ende: 


> Die Art. 4 Abs. 2 und 5 Abs. 1 der Richtlinie 2009/24 sind dahin auszulegen, dass sich der zweite und jeder weitere Erwerber einer Nutzungslizenz auf die Erschöpfung des Verbreitungsrechts nach Art. 4 Abs. 2 der Richtlinie berufen können und somit im Sinne von Art. 5 Abs. 1 der Richtlinie als rechtmäßige Erwerber einer Programmkopie anzusehen sind, die vom Vervielfältigungsrecht nach dieser Vorschrift Gebrauch machen dürfen, wenn der Weiterverkauf dieser Lizenz mit dem Weiterverkauf einer von der Internetseite des Urheberrechtsinhabers heruntergeladenen Programmkopie verbunden ist und *die Lizenz dem Ersterwerber ursprünglich vom Rechtsinhaber ohne zeitliche Begrenzung und gegen Zahlung eines Entgelts überlassen wurde*, das es diesem ermöglichen soll, eine dem wirtschaftlichen Wert der Kopie seines Werkes entsprechende Vergütung zu erzielen.


Das ist exakt das was was Steam auch macht.


----------



## shippy74 (3. Juli 2012)

Es gilt doch immer das Recht des Landes, wo das Produkt verkauft wurde. Sonst müsstest mit nem Japaner ja auch nicht zum deutschen TÜV (ok übertrieben). Aber ich denke das wird noch was werden, da werden viele Hersteller wieder jammern wie viel sie deshalb an Geld verlieren. Hoffe das es da bald Klarheit gibt und ich mein BF3 verscherbeln kann. Steam kann ich nicht mitreden da ich da schon seid Jahren keine Produkte kaufe, oder welche die Steam als Voraussetzung haben.


----------



## NackteElfe (3. Juli 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Es gilt doch immer das Recht des Landes, wo das Produkt verkauft wurde. Sonst müsstest mit nem Japaner ja auch nicht zum deutschen TÜV (ok übertrieben). Aber ich denke das wird noch was werden, da werden viele Hersteller wieder jammern wie viel sie deshalb an Geld verlieren. Hoffe das es da bald Klarheit gibt und ich mein BF3 verscherbeln kann. Steam kann ich nicht mitreden da ich da schon seid Jahren keine Produkte kaufe, oder welche die Steam als Voraussetzung haben.


Ich hab zum Bespiel CoD Black Ops bei Amazon gekauft und musste es in Steam aktivieren um es auszuprobieren. Nach 20 Minuten wusste ich dass das Game nix für mich ist. Seit dem dümpelt es bei mir im Steam Account rum. Hätte ich die Möglichkeit hätte ich es sofort weiterverkauft. Amazon Sarl sitzt in Luxemburg, also der EU... Ergo: Ich muss das Game eigentlich weiterverkaufen können.


----------



## Amerilion (3. Juli 2012)

@NackteElfe

Ich mag Tomaten in den Augen haben aber steht da nicht das es genau in diesem Fall dem zweiten und jeden weiteren Erwerber gestattet ist als Lizensinhaber aufzutreten?


Aber naja, ich zieh mich an dieser Stelle aus der Diskussion raus; RL ruft; mal sehen was das so bringt


----------



## shippy74 (3. Juli 2012)

Ja das wird Lustig, wenn das wirklich alles so geht und sich das herumgesprochen hat dann kann man auch wieder billig an neue Spiele kommen. Ich bin aber zuversichtlich das sich die Hersteller dann was neues einfallen lassen....


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Juli 2012)

Dieses Urteil hat meiner Einschätzung nach keine Auswirkung für Steam, zumindest nicht in Deutschland. Der Verbraucherschutz hat bezüglich des Wiederverkaufs geklagt und ist gescheitert.

Die Nutzungslizenz kann man natürlich weiterverkaufen, das Problem ist nur, der Kopierschutz ist der Account und auf diesen hat man keinen Anspruch.

Steam ist überhaupt nicht verpflichtet einen Account zur Verfügung zu stellen und ohne Account kann man die Lizenz nicht nutzen. Theoretisch könnte Steam Lizenzen zur Nutzung verkaufen, ohne das die funktionieren. Was sie natürlich nicht machen werden, selbst Steam könnte sich so etwas nicht erlauben.

Aber es steht ausdrücklich in ihren Nutzungsbedingungen. Wenn man diesen zustimmt, dann "unterschreibt" man praktisch für 'ich bezahle für eine Nutzungslizenz, ohne das ich einen Anspruch darauf habe diese jemals nutzen zu können'.

Eigentlich verrückt, kein Mensch der bei Verstand ist würde sich bei einem Buch oder ähnliches einen solchen Kaufvertrag aufdrücken lassen.

Aber deshalb ist auch der Verbraucherschutz gescheitert und wird bestimmt nicht noch einmal klagen, die Sache ist zumindest meiner Meinung nach in Deutschland entschieden.


----------



## NackteElfe (3. Juli 2012)

Das ist allerdings ein Urteil des Bundesgerichtshof. Luxemburg sollte da eigentlich die höhere Autorität sein. 

Aber, wie gesagt ich glaube sehr, dass Steam sich mit Händen und Füßen dagegen wehren aber auf lange Sicht scheitern wird.


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Juli 2012)

NackteElfe schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings ein Urteil des Bundesgerichtshof. Luxemburg sollte da eigentlich die höhere Autorität sein...


 Ja, 'eigentlich', in der Praxis sieht das aber soweit ich das beurteilen kann anders aus. Ich hätte aber nichts dagegen wenn ich falsch liege. .


----------



## NackteElfe (3. Juli 2012)

Ich hab' echt Hoffnung, da die Urteilsbegründung des Bundesgerichtshof ziemlich abenteuerlich war und den urheberrechtlichen Erschöpfungsgrundsatz komplett ad absurdum führte. Eigentlich hätte die Verbraucherzentrale damals Revision einlegen müssen (war das überhaupt möglich?). 
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Gobbos (6. Juli 2012)

hier auf heise wird sogar Origin genannt und Steam, gilt für beide und alle anderen auch!

Man kann zwar nicht einzelne Spiele aus dem Account verkaufen, da diese ja durch die Lizenz an den Account gebunden ist, jedoch könnt ihr ja die Accounts mit den Spielen verkaufen^^.

heise online | EuGH: Klares Ja zum Weiterverkauf gebrauchter Software

Gleichzeitig gilt. Das die Entscheidung des BGH nicht mehr in Einklang mit dem Eugh somit Europarecht steht^^ also könnt ihr machen was ihr wollt^^. 

mfg


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2012)

Gobbos schrieb:


> hier auf heise wird sogar Origin genannt und Steam, gilt für beide und alle anderen auch!
> 
> Man kann zwar nicht einzelne Spiele aus dem Account verkaufen, da diese ja durch die Lizenz an den Account gebunden ist, jedoch könnt ihr ja die Accounts mit den Spielen verkaufen^^.
> 
> ...



ich befürchte, du hast den artikel auf heise.de entweder gar nicht gelesen oder aber nicht richtig verstanden.
da steht doch klipp und klar, dass die accountbindung rechtmäßig ist und dadurch der weiterverkauf von software quasi ausgeschlossen werden kann.


----------



## NackteElfe (6. Juli 2012)

Ja, laut BGH aber nicht nach EUGH. Ich denke schon dass es spannend bleibt. Denn de facto wird ja hiermit der Grundsatz des Rechts auf Weiterverkauf ausgehebelt.


----------



## SgtDin (6. Juli 2012)

Ihr sollte bei der ganzen Diskusion immer im Hinterkopf behalten EU-Recht steht über Nationalen recht. Defacto ist das Urteildes BGHs nichtssagend


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (23. Juli 2012)

Hehe. Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage: WAS ZÄHLT? BGH oder EUGH? Hier sind die oft genutzten Anwälte gefragt: Liebe Redakteure, stellt doch nun einem dieser Anwälte (gab es ja schon in diversen Situationen im Heft Interviews mit solchen) eben jene Frage.

Und: Gilt das Recht, für das Land, in dem der Käufer wohnt oder das Recht des Verkäuferlandes?

Im besten Fall könnte ich nun meine 3 alten Steam-Accounts ohne Strafen verkaufen, mein Diablo III (von mir aus auch mit Account) ohne Konsequenzen durch Blizzard verkaufen, etc..

Interessant wird es, wenn man z.B. auf einem Battlenet-Acc. Diablo 3 behalten aber Starcraft II verkaufen möchte. Laut des Urteils hier ist das dann erlaubt. Hat man dann gegen Blizzard rechtlich etwas in der Hand, wenn diese sich weigern sollten, SCII von dem Account zu lösen?

All diese Fragen führen hier im Forum nur zu "Halbwissen"-Antworten, also bitte, liebes PCG-Team: Kontaktiert dazu einen Anwalt und sorgt für Klarheit für alle Spieler (Käufer).


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Interessant wird es, wenn man z.B. auf einem Battlenet-Acc. Diablo 3 behalten aber Starcraft II verkaufen möchte.


 Und richtig interessant wird es dann bei der Frage, was in folgendem Fall passieren würde:

Ein WoW Spieler hat sich den Jahrespass zu gelegt und damit Diablo 3 umsonst bekommen. Nun wollte dieser unbedingt die Collector's Edition von D3 haben, wodurch laut der Blizzard Prozedur folgendes passiert:

- die Standard D3 Lizenz wird due eine D3 CE Lizenz ersetzt.
- es gibt Porträts fürs BattleNet
- es gibt ein Haustier für WoW (mit entsprechendem Erfolg?)
- man bekommt 4 Monate WoW Spielzeit
- es gibt ingame Items für D3

Was würde jetzt passieren, wenn man die CE verkaufen wollte?
- würde man die Standard D3 Version wiederbekommen?
- Items, Pet, Erfolg, Porträts gelöscht bekommen?
- müsste man die 4 Monate Spielzeit nachzahlen?
...?


----------

